# Angelgerät bei Lidl........



## detlefb (14. Juni 2004)

gibt es ab dem 21.06.04.  Kein "High Tech", aber vielleicht nützlich


----------



## gardeur (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Hab ich auch gesehen. Den Stuhl hab ich schon fest gebucht :q . Das Zubehör schau ich mir erst mal an. Wollte unter Umständen beiom Messerset zugreifen.


----------



## Albatros (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

jepp, ich hab`s auch gerade gesehen. Ich denke mal, für den Anfang ist es doch schon mal recht nützlich :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Angelgerät bei Lidl..... #d  #d 
Habe mir vor kurzem bei meinem Gerätehändler auch ein Stück Butter gekauft.


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

cool Spruch Stuffel. Ich lach mich gerade checkig   :q  :m


----------



## CyTrobIc (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

hmm wieso ? Aldi verkauft auch PCs, aber beim PC höker kauf ich kein Bier... wieso sollten denn deiner Meinung nach die Angelgeräte bei Lidl schlecht sein ? Muss man mal ausprobieren


----------



## Hiddi (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				CyTrobIc schrieb:
			
		

> hmm wieso ? Aldi verkauft auch PCs, aber beim PC höker kauf ich kein Bier... wieso sollten denn deiner Meinung nach die Angelgeräte bei Lidl schlecht sein ? Muss man mal ausprobieren


Das sehe ich auch so


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Na detlev was kommt jetzt? Erst der Schirmständer und jetzt das?! Werd mir bloß kein Plünnangler! 

Mal sehen was das ist aber ich halte von "Set" überhaupt nichts! Qualität kostet leider Geld und da kann Lidl auch nichts dran ändern.

Und Anfängern würde ich auch keinen Mist geben sondern lieber eine meiner guten Ruten verleihen.

MFG

Kai


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				Stuffel schrieb:
			
		

> Angelgerät bei Lidl..... #d #d
> Habe mir vor kurzem bei meinem Gerätehändler auch ein Stück Butter gekauft.


Klasse Spruch - und sicher hätte die Butter dann lecker nach diversen Futteraromen geschmeckt 

"Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten" kann ich dazu auch nur sagen!

Leider tragen Aktionen wie diese immermehr dazu bei, dass aus Deutschland eine Servicewüste wird, denn der Angelgerätefachhändler versteht mit sicherheit mehr von Butter, als selbst der durchschnittliche Filialleiter (es soll ja auch angelnde Filialleiter geben) bei Lidl von Angelgerät.

Wenn es dann aber keine fachhändler mehr gibt.... schimpfen alle auf den schlechten Service in den Läden wo es halt (auch) Angelgerät gibt - und das können wir doch nicht wollen?

Gruß

Gunter


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Hi Gunter, 

ist ein heisses Thema, aber als Kunde, der sich ein klein bisschen mit Angelgerät auskennt, brauche ich nicht immer eine Beratung z.B. das Messerset, da ist mir wurscht wo ich das kaufe, solange es günstig ist !


----------



## Alexander2781 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Hallo,

ich habe meinem Cousin (13 Jahre), der seit 1 Jahr angelt, den Angelschirm für 12,99 EUR, das 120-teilige Friedfisch-Angelzubehör-Set für 9,99 EUR und den Falt-Campingstuhl für 9,99 EUR empfohlen. Den Falt-Campingstuhl habe ich mir vor 2 Jahren auch bei LIDL gekauft, allerdings für 11,99 EUR. Ich bin mit diesem Stuhl total zufrieden, :z , der Getränkehalter #2 ist total klasse!!!

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781 #h


----------



## Alexander2781 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

@ gardeur

Den Stuhl kann ich wärmstens empfehlen!!!

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## ThomasRö (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Wir werden wahrscheinlich eh keine Chance haben etwas zu kaufen, die Russen werden den Laden stürmen...
Na mal im Ernst: Es ist doch gut, dass in Deutschland noch jemand Mut zur Innovation hat, ich werde mir zwar keine Rute oder Rolle kaufen( schaut euch das mal an aus Carbon oder Fiberglas, das kann ja nur Schrott sein...) aber bei Posen kann man wohl nicht viel falsch machen. Ich werde mir je nach Möglichkeit das 114 Teilige und das 120 Teilige Set kaufen, da dort Sachen dabei sind, die man einzeln teuer kaufen muss, und bei einem Blinker kann man ja die Drillinge austauschen. Ich bin auf jeden Falll positiv überrascht!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

So ein Quatsch! Diese Sets gibt es schon seit Jahren und es ist immer Schrott drin! Qualität kostet Geld und es werde mit Sicherheit keine Guten Balsaposen oder VMC Haken oder oder oder drin sein. Sondern nur so ein Billigmüll. Und wenn ich mir unter dem Aspekt die Sachen anschaue dann ist das Set auch noch sehr teuer!


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Ich will nochmal klarstellen, ich verurteile hier überhaupt nicht, wenn der Jungangler sein Taschengeld günstig verwendet oder jemand beim Discounter einen günstigen Artikel kauft, dessen Qualität man auch beurteilen kann (allerdings gerade bei Messern auf einen Blick schwierig).

Mir geht es einerseits um die prinzipielle Entwicklung, welche wir aber wenig beeinflussen können! (insofern auch garnicht sosehr um Lidl, sondern eher um einschlägige Baumärkte und SB-Warenhäuser, wenngleich das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis dort mir weniger Sorgen bereitet)

Zum anderen aber um den Widerspruch der Meinungen unter Anglern.

Zum einen gibt es die markenbewußten Angler - zum anderen die, die sagen, es muß aber auch preisgünstig sein!

Der Händler hat es nun schwer!
Er muß einen Kompromiss finden um beide gut bedienen zu können.
Man erwartet (und sollte erwarten können) dass er bei den preiswerten Angeboten gutes material anbietet, andererseits wird halt ein preiswerter Wobbler nicht die Qualität eines Rapalla haben - und ob er fängt entscheidet ja auch der Angler mit.
Biegt sich der Drilling aus dem Lidl-Angebot auf ist das normal (Angler sagt: war ja auch billig) - passiert das beim Angebot vom Händler heisst es der verkauft nur Schrott.

Wenn ich beides anbiete stehe ich ständig zwischen Baum und Borke - gleichwohl biete ich z.B. Artikel, die (eng kalkuliert) auch im Preis mit den hier diskutierten mithalten können.

Gleichwohl werde ich künftig auch dieses Segment stärker bedienen, da ich auch hier im board den bedarf sehe.


----------



## sebastian (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Muss ja kein 200 Euro Karpfensessel sein !
Kommt ja immer drauf an was man braucht, und was man ausgeben will/kann.
Für Jungangler sicher gut !


----------



## michl (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

hi sebastian!
find ich auch! hast du den vorletzten blinker mit den karpfen zubehör-tips gelesen? als ich die preise sah wurde mir schlecht --> wennst das alles zusammenrechnest kannst du auch locker 10.000eur für karpfen zubehör ausgeben ohne etwas doppelt zu haben!
lg


----------



## detlefb (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

@ Raubfischer_RD,
nee nee keine Bange, aber aber giucken werd ich mal  
Der Schirmständer ist aber doch richtig genial und auch die Kopflampe damals von Penny möchte ich nicht mehr missen #6.
Bei den "Sets" habe ich so meine Bedenken, das ist eher Daumen runter.


----------



## detlefb (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

He sebastian und michl,

Recht habt ihr und trotz vieler ausgegebener € ist noch kein Fisch gefangen...


----------



## thymallus (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

hallo,

den Stuhl z.B. bekommt Ihr im Moment bei jedem Angel-Spezi -Fachhändler für das gleiche Geld bzw. sogar noch 5 Cent billiger. Für viele Fachgeschäfte,die z.B. auch im Winter, wenn kaum was los istl, Maden und Würmer für den Angler bereithalten, ist die Situation heute sehr schwierig. Allein in meiner Umgebung (15 km Umkreis) haben in den letzten 2 Jahren 5 meiner Kollegen aufgehört.Wenn die wirtschaftlich interessanten Artikel irgendwann nur noch im Versandhandel oder bei Tschibo/Lidl/Aldi gekauft werden, wird aber auch der Köderkauf oder der Kauf von Qualitätszubehör zur Tagesreise.
 In guten Fachgeschäften gibt es auch immer wieder Angebote zu Superpreisen - und das betrifft dann auch vernünftiges Gerät - nur die Möglichkeit, die Angebote zu zu präsentieren und bekannt zu machen hat der Händler an der Ecke kaum.
Wenn hier im Board Angebote von Händlerkollegen verbreitet werden wird das häufig als Schleichwerbung angeprangert und zurecht auf den Weg der Werbepartnerschaft verwiesen aber um den Lidl-Rödel  wird ein Riesen -Rambazamba gemacht - ganz ohne Kosten für Lidl. 

thymallus


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Du hast verdammt nochmal recht. Von der Seite hab ichs noch gar nicht gesehen. 
Wenn einer schreibt Angelmüller kloppt seine Petzl für 22Euro raus gibts gehacke. Wenn Tchibo Einweglampen für 21 Euro anbietet gibts nen Jubelschrei.

Es ist wirklich schwierig das Thema Werbung in vernünftige Bahnen zu leiten.

Ich hab die Hinweise auf Lidl, Penny, Tchibo und wie die Pappenheimer alle heissen nie ernst genommen. Mit der Schnur von Lidl würd ich mir nichtmal ein Bein abbinden.


----------



## Rotauge (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Also, jetzt kriegt ihr auch noch meinen Senf ab :q

Für Einsteiger ist das doch völlig o.K, zumindest das ein oder andere. Ich persönlich brauche nichts, auch wenn es noch so "billig" ist. 

Aber der Schrott der vergangenen Jahre scheint sich ja doch ein wenig verbessert zu haben.

Aber dennoch, mein Anglerstuhl ist von Danau, kostet 67 € und ist saubequem. 

Wer's braucht, solls kaufen. Ich halte meine nicht vorhandene Kohle zusammen


----------



## gardeur (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Ich bin selber im Handel tätig (Golfschläger ) und die Diskusion hier ist doch in allen Branchen gleich. Der Fachhändler bekommt nen Hals wenn er sieht das Lidl/Aldi und Co in sein Segment vor prechen und verweist auf seine eigenen günstigen Preise und die Beratung. Wir hatten das mit Golfschlägern von Tschibo und Strauss auch schon. Ich kann nur sagen ganz locker bleiben. Natürlich sind die Zeiten hart aber alle die sich ne Angel für 15,99€ mit Rolle und Zubehör kaufen kommen zwangsläufig auch ins Fachgeschäft. Spätestens wenn was kaputt ist und man eben besseren Ersatz haben will oder wenn der Wunsch nach einer schicken Rolle...... erwacht ist. In jedem Hobby gibt es Extreme wie hoch der Preis sein kann und alle die nun zum Beispiel für den Urlaub sich den Kram bei Lidl holen fangen vieleicht später auch zu Hause das Angeln an. Dann gehören sie EUCH  Mal ganz abgesehen davon find ich es als Einsteiger im Fachgeschäft auch schwierig einzukaufen. Du fühlst dich wie der letzte doof. Findest Rollen von 9,99€ - 599.-€, wolltest ja eigendlich nur eine Rolle zum Einstieg und traust dich eigendlich nicht mit deiner Okuma für 15.-€ an der Kasse aufzulaufen wo sich gerade die Cracks über das für und wieder der neuen 300.-€ Freilauf-Rolle unterhalten. Ist übrigens mir selber genau so passiert. Übrigens ist der Trend zu High-Tech hier im Board ja auch ganz groß. Stellt einfach mal die Frage nach einer Freilaufrolle und mit Sicherheit bekommt ihr sofort den Tip euch eine Fullrunner...(oder gleiche Preisklasse) zu kaufen weil alles andere eh nichts taugt zu kaufen. 

Also ich kann alle Händler nur beruhigen. Die von Lidl stehen früher oder später bei euch auf der Matte und dann ist es am Fachhändler die Kunden zu halten und nicht ins Internet oder zu anderen Versandhändlern abdriften zu lassen.


----------



## BadPoldi (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Hi,

versteh garnicht was ihr habt, für jemanden der 1 x im urlaub oder so dann fischen geht der merkt doch den unterschied ned mal. höchstens wenn die pose voll wasser läuft und von selbst absäuft....

will hier wirklich jemand behaupten das er sich die schnur oder rolle ode rute antud?
nicht im ernst oder?
wenn ich von dem set 50% sowieso gleich entsorgen kann, dann frag ich mich wieso ich das auch noch unterstütze...
ich brauch nix vom lidl, von mir kosten 10 haken zum teil mehr als das ganze set...
ich will mich auch auf meine sachen verlassen können beim angeln.

ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, das jemand der regelmäsig fischen geht mit den sachen zufrieden ist. 
gut mal ein stuhl oder schirm, aber den bekommt man ja auch beim händler um die ecke...

die einzigen die evtl. das zeugs kaufen sind jungangler. da ist es auch ok meiner meinung nach. die opfern ihr taschengeld wobei der händler um die ecke auch oft gute angebote hat...

in diesem sinne...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## duksons (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Sets gibt es schon seit Jahren und es ist immer Schrott drin! Qualität kostet Geld und es werde mit Sicherheit keine Guten Balsaposen oder VMC Haken oder oder oder drin sein. Sondern nur so ein Billigmüll. Und wenn ich mir unter dem Aspekt die Sachen anschaue dann ist das Set auch noch sehr teuer!





... Qualität hat halt ihren Preis...   #c  #:


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Ist doch nicht alles schlecht, was da angeboten wird. Der Angelkoffer für 5.99, Filitierset für 6.99, Klapphocker für 2.99, das Friedfischset ... dafür zahl ich im Fachhandel mehr als das Doppelte. Da zahl ich ja schon für 3 Knicklichtposen soviel wie für das ganze Friedfisch-Set!
Für Einsteiger sind echte Schnäppchen dabei, da könnt ihr maulen wie ihr wollt. Und wenn mal ne Pose für umgerechnet 20 Cent nicht ganz so der Hit ist, dann tut es auch nicht weh für den Preis.

Was ich mir wahrscheinlich leisten werde, sind der Schirm, das Zelt, das Filitierset und der Klapphocker. Ich will nicht wissen, was ich in nem Outdoor-Geschäft dafür bezahlen müsste 

Zugegeben das Rutenset, der Kescher, das 114Teilige-Angelset sind Mist, aber man muss ja nicht alles kaufen.

mfg, demo


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

hallo leute,

ich verfolge eure diskussion über lidel.
mir ist schon bewust das der geldbeutel klamm ist und das man sparen muß wo mann nur kann.
aber versetzt euch doch mal in die lage eines angelgerätehändlers der tag für tag ums überleben kämpft. 
wir zumbeispiel sind ein mittleres unternehmen mit einigen festangestellten, ich betone festangestellte nicht aushilfen. wir haben feste kosten und verantwortung.
deswegen bricht mir das herz wenn ich lese ich gehe nach lidel oder in zoogeschäfte oder sogar in ein bauhaus um angelgerät zukaufen.
denn wenn sich die absolute billig schiene in deutschland weiter durchsetzt werden dieses jahr wieder einige meiner kolegen das hantuch werfen. wir werden wieder einige arbeitslose mehr haben.
wollen wir das denn wirklich.
sprecht doch einfach mal mit euren gerätehändler ob er nicht denn oder denn anderen artikel der in der dubiosen werbung steht ein bisschen reduzieren kann.
bitte fangt nicht an zu höckern. 
denkt bitte daran ihr könnt arbeitsplätze sichern und erhalten in dem ihr im fachhandel kauft. auch wenn er um einiges teurer ist als die cc und sb märkte.
wenn ihr in dieser zur zeit anhaltenen krise zu eurem händler steht, wird er es euch garantiert irgendwann danken.
 mit freundlichen gruß
dirk mohrenberg


----------



## Hummer (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Ein Filetierset für 6.99 kann nichts taugen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Holger F. (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

@dirk mohrenberg

dem ist nix hinzuzufügen. Nur so kann es gehen.
Sonst müssen wir uns auch bald die Würmer und
Maden im Netz bestellen.

Petri Holger


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Filetierset für 6.99 kann nichts taugen.
> 
> Petri
> 
> Hummer



bravo,
ich bin nicht nur gerätehändler, nein ich habe auch mal einen beruf erlernt und zwar koch. es gibt nicht gefährlicheres als ein billigmesser. lebensgefahr pur.
gruß
dirk mohrenberg


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				BadPoldi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> versteh garnicht was ihr habt, für jemanden der 1 x im urlaub oder so dann fischen geht der merkt doch den unterschied ned mal. höchstens wenn die pose voll wasser läuft und von selbst absäuft....
> 
> ...


gerade wenn einer mal in den urlaub faren möchte sollte da teckel schon gut sein.
ihr gebt eine menge für den urlaub aus. ihr arbeitet das ganze jahr für die schönsten tage im jahr. ihr freut euch aufs angeln und dann wird leider immer wieder am falschen ende gespart.
einmal richtig hält auch gleich einige jahre.
gutes tackel muß nicht teuer sein. gutes tackel muß freude machen.
gruß 
dirk mohrenberg


----------



## BadPoldi (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Hi Dirk,

bin ja voll deiner meinung, nur wenns mal jemand probieren will, der dann nedmal weiß ob er es als hobby ausüben will, dann kann er doch so ein set nehmen.
das bekommt man sicher auch beim händler... keine frage

hab halt so den verdacht, das vor allem leute drauf anspringen die gar keinen fischerprüfung haben. 

die dürfen ja nicht in DE fischen, aber im ausland, wobei da auch in manchen ländern bereits ein riegel vorgeschoben wird (italien z.b. wenns auch nicht immer 100% kontrolliert wird)

ich kauf dort sowieso nix, keine angst. ich hab nen sehr guten händler bei mir 200m entfernt. da darfs dann schon mal teuerer sein. auch reklamationen usw. muß ich nirgendwo hinschicken sondern gibs ihm einfach wieder zurück...
auch die beratung darf man nicht vergessen...

leben und leben lassen...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## CyTrobIc (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

[qoute]höchstens wenn die pose voll wasser läuft und von selbst absäuft....[/qoute]

der ist gut... is mir auch mal passiert ...aber mit ner markenpose ... oben war sie nicht richtig geklebt und unten bei der öse hatte sie ein loch. Und ich hab mich gewundert warum die so langsam absackt


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Versetzt euch doch auch mal in die Lage des armen Kunden. Wenn ich Geld en masse hätte, würde ich mir natürlich lieber Markenware kaufen ... aber als noch nichts verdienender Student hab ich das nun mal nicht.
Mir ist schon klar, dass das Filitierset nicht der Hit ist, aber !!!alleine!!! für die Waage müsste ich im Angelladen 6 Euro zahlen ... da nehme ich doch lieber die Messer mit dazu und das Brettchen + einen schicken Koffer.

Meine Einstellung zu eher billigen Ware kommt auch daher:
Unser Vereinsgewässer ist dermaßen hängerreich, dass man sowieso nur mit billigster Ware dort angeln sollte. Eine Talsperre, die erst vor 20 Jahren angestaut wurde und früher stand dort Wald. Hier könnt euch nicht vorstellen, wie viele Abrisse man dort eim Angeln hat ... man fischt zwischen den puren Baumstümpfen  Daher lass ich lieber meinen 50 Cent Lidl Billig-Blinker da hängen, als meinen 3 Euro Blinker vom Fachhändler.

Fakt ist:
Das Zeug von Lidl ist billig und taugt teilweise auch was (gerade die Campingausrüstung). Der normale, preisbewusste Angler wird es kaufen und die echten Schnäppchen werden binnen weniger Minuten wohl komplett ausverkauft sein. Auch ich werde wohl ne Viertelstunde eher da sein ...
Und solange ich das Geld nicht aber um teure (manchmal auch gute) Angelware zu kaufen, werde ich wohl auch oft mal zu Schnäppchen greifen.

P.S.: Meine Angelausrüstung besteht nicht nur aus Billigware ... findet sich auch öfters mal DAM, Shimano oder sowas wieder. Bei Rolle und Rute sollte man nicht sparen ... da kann man ruhig mal zum Fachhändler gehen. Aber das Zubehör ist einfach nur überteuert ... wenn ich mir überlege was 10 Sprengringe kosten ... ein Witz ist das ... da muss man dann eben bei Lidl sparen.

mfg, demo[erstmal in die mensa gehend]


----------



## ansitzer (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Ganz blöde Frage, wo kann man das Lidl-Set denn irgendwo schonmal anschauen - gibts da eine Internet-Seite? Weil auf aktuellem Flyer is nix drauf!

gruss
ansitzer


----------



## detlefb (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

@ ansitzer,

guckst hier:  www.lidl.de 

heute morgen überfiel mich ein Kollege mit buntem Papier in Hand.... in Hamburg.Kein Plan wie es im restlichen Teil des Landes aussieht.


----------



## ansitzer (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Sehen doch sehr gut aus - einige Angebote!

2-ladiger Gerätekasten für 5.99 Euro (billigster bei Schirmer ca. 19 Euro!)

2mal Angelschnur 500m (Preis/m 0,4 Cent) - auch um mehr als die Hälfte billiger als die preiswerteste bei Schirmer!


Die Sets sehen auf ersten Blick auch okay aus, obwohl beim grösseren Set (14,99 Euro) kann ich die Kunstköder nicht wirklich einschätzen. Die Blinker sehen wie Standard-Effzett Blinker aus (ein Klassiker!) und die Spinner sehen auch okay aus. Müsste man nur noch wissen, ob die ordnungsgemäss laufen/taumeln und wie sich die Farbe hält! Ausserdem ersehe ich nicht, ob bei den 15 Posen auch Laufposen dabei sind.


----------



## Die Gummitanke (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Hallo an alle Boardies und Sonstigen,
wie einige von euch wissen sind wir 1.) auch Mitglied des Anglerboards und 2.) betreiben wir auch ein kleines Angelfachgeschäft hier in Hamburg, im Mühlendamm 2 und sind somit einigen von euch auch persönlich bekannt ( ich denke wir dürfen das hier so schreiben da wir Partner und Sponsor des Anglerboards sind).
Zu der ganzen Aufregung um Lidl können wir nur sagen: Das erschreckt uns nicht.
Einen Regiestuhl haben wir ab nächste Woche auch für 9,99 € im Angebot, den Klapphocker haben wir eine Zeitlang für 2.- € (sogar billiger als Lidl verkauft) und das ganze andere Zubehör ist zwar auf den ersten Blick sehr günstig, aber der Hammer ist es auch gerade nicht. So weit liegen wir da mit unseren Preisen nicht ab.
Das Lidl und auch andere mal so eine Partie auf den Markt ballern war doch sowieso zu erwarten und wir freuen uns für unsere Kunden wenn Sie dort vielleicht doch das ein oder andere echte Schnäppchen machen.
Das einzige was mich hier so ein bißchen stört, Lidl erfährt hier für "nullkommanull Kohle" eine Megawerbung, sogar die Produkte werden hier für gut befunden und Lidl "hat keinen Cent dazubezahlt".
Wie schon oben gesagt, wir sind Partner und Sponsor des Anglerboards und lassen uns das eine hübsche Stange Geld im Jahr kosten, wir wären froh wenn wir für null Aufwand eine Werbung wie diese hätten. Das würde uns kleinen Fachhändlern das Leben einfacher machen.
Ansonsten an Alle, nicht verzweifeln, morgen hat vielleicht Aldi oder Max Bahr oder sonstwer ein paar Container voll Angelgeschirr und knallt die für ein paar Cent auf den Markt, das Leben geht trotzdem weiter.
Ich denke unsere Kunden wissen schon warum Sie trotzdem weiterhin bei uns einkaufen.

Viele Grüße an Alle

Das Team von Thomas Kubiak


----------



## Pickerfan (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Das Angebot kann doch nur billigramsch aus Fernost sein. Ich werde auf jedenfall weiter bei meinen Händler bleiben. Da weiss ich was ich hab. Werd mir die Sachen aber wohl für meinen Junior kaufen. Für kleine Rotfedern sollte es wohl reichen.


----------



## detlefb (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				ThomasKubiak schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was mich hier so ein bißchen stört, Lidl erfährt hier für "nullkommanull Kohle" eine Megawerbung, sogar die Produkte werden hier für gut befunden und Lidl "hat keinen Cent dazubezahlt"Wie schon oben gesagt, wir sind Partner und Sponsor des Anglerboards und lassen uns das eine hübsche Stange Geld im Jahr kosten, wir wären froh wenn wir für null Aufwand eine Werbung wie diese hätten. Das würde uns kleinen Fachhändlern das Leben einfacher machen..



Hmmm da ist was dran. Von daher werde mir das in Zukunft sehr gut überlegen, ob ich solche  "Tipps" hier poste. Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet das dieses Thema  so intensiv diskutiert wird. Das auch noch ein weiteres Mal...hier


Gut das ich weiß, wo ich den "Dealer meines Vertrauens" finde.  :m


----------



## Bjoerrn (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Also ich schau mir die Sachen auch mal an. Was soll ich mir teure Balsa Posen oder irgendwelchen Hight Tech Kram kaufen? Angelausrüstung ist für mich Mittel zum Zweck, ich häng mir das Zeug doch nicht an die Wand und freu mich jeden Tag über die tolle Anmutung zu überhöhten Preisen. Ne olle Pose ist so schnell hinüber, oder abgerissen, da denk ich bei nem Billigteil gar nicht lange drüber nach. Und den Fisch stört es auch nicht, ob das Ding da oben made by Lidl oder einem Markenhersteller ist. 
Mit Hight Tech Gerät hinter kleinen Weißfischen herjagen ist eh nicht mein Ding. 

Bei mir wird nur geangelt was auch schmeckt. Das sind in unseren Flüssen nur Aal, Barsch und evtl. noch Hecht. Und die Brüder fang ich auch mit günstigem Gerät, das könnt ihr mir glauben. Erst Recht, was das Zubehör angeht. 
OK, Hochsee-/ und Brandungsausrüstung lassen wir mal aussen vor, dass muss schon was taugen. 

Gruß
Björn (der, der auch mit billigem Gerät seine Fische fängt)


----------



## SchwalmAngler (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Was haltet Ihr so von dem Zelt was es dort am Montag gibt. Dachte das könnte evtl. eine bequeme Alternative zu meinem Angelschirm sein.


----------



## powermike1977 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

das zelt oder den schirm, das messerset und ne kuehlbox werde ich mir holen gehen. finde den schirm bei der aufstellung bequemer. muss man sich halt vorher ma ansehen. diskussion um lidl hin- oder her, ich finde es gut wenn es ab und zu mal was guenstiges fuer mein hobby gibt...
ich denke auch, dass man bei manchen sachen wie der rutentasche und dem messerset wenig falsch machen kann. generell kann man lidl schon vertrauen, denn die kaufen eigentlich auch nur markensachen ein, und verscherbeln es als no-name ware. dadurch kann der hersteller kleinere einzlekosten bei der herstellung erzielen-und ich schone meine urlaubskasse 
das konzept ist unglaublich genial, denn auch werbekosten-wie man sieht-koennen die echt gut einsparen 
fuer ne rute gehe ich dennoch lieber zum haendler, denn ich brauche die beratung...


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



> wir wären froh wenn wir für null Aufwand eine Werbung wie diese hätten



Hallo Thomas, 
Du betreibst doch auch einen Versandhandel, und wenn du wie oben erwähnt auch ein paar wirkliche verlockende Angebote hast, warum machst du dann nicht mal ne AB-Sonderaktion und stellst dein Angebot ins Werbepartnerforum, das kostet dich ein paar Kröten, aber wenn die Leute zufrieden sind (was bei deinem Ruf normalerweise ja der Fall ist) wirst du auch dementsprechendes Feedback erhalten.


----------



## Dadycool21 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Hallo Leute,


Eure Meinungen sind ja ganz OK.

Meine Güte soll doch kaufen wer will.
Den Stuhl hab ich in der Metro noch günstiger als 9, Euro gekauft muss allerdings sagen bin nicht sehr begeistert.

Wenn ich bei etwas kälterem Wetter den Stuhl ohne zusätzliche Auflage benutze bekomme ich eine dermaß kalten Ar..  das kann sich keiner vorstellen. #2 .

der Kleinkram sieht doch ganz gut aus.
Anschauen werde ich es mir auch, ob ich was kaufe ... mal sehen.

Gruß an alle.
Alex


----------



## ansitzer (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Also, dass es Lidl Null komma nix kostet, stimmt ja nicht so ganz. Es ist klar, dass wenn ich an so ziemlich jeden HH einen Prospekt "schicke", darüber diskutiert wird. Diese Prospekte ( und die armen Leute, die diese einwerfen) kosten ja auch Geld. Und da Lidl sich als "Brand-Name" halt schon etabliert hat, was über die Jahre auch schon Unsummen verschluckt hat, ist der Bekanntheitsgrad und die Diskutierwürdigkeit der Produkte halt grösser!

Grundsätzlich lässt sich sagen, laufen diese Diskussionen ja immer in die gleiche Richtung: Taugt Angelzubehör vom Dicounter oder nicht? Da sich hier immer versch. Meinungen treffen, sorgt das immerwieder für Gesprächsstoff.
Ist übrigens auf anderen Boards auch so.


gruss
ansitzer


----------



## Gumumuh (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Also mein Vater sagt immer, wer Geld hat, der kann sich ruhig billige Sachen kaufen, und schnell wieder wegwerfen. Wer aber wenig Geld hat, der soll sich lieber was gutes kaufen! 
In manchen Fällen hat er bestimmt mit seinen blöden Sprüchen recht, aber ich hab auch schon gute Schnäppchen bei Aldi/Lidl.. gekauft! (aber auch schon viel Schrott)

Auf jedenfall kann man nicht immer sofort sagen, die verkaufen nur Müll! Das stimmt nicht ganz! Mit der Kopflampe von Tschibongo bin ich z.b. gut zufrieden..
Gruß,
Gumumuh


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				Dirk Mohrenberg schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr in dieser zur zeit anhaltenen krise zu eurem händler steht, wird er es euch garantiert irgendwann danken.
> mit freundlichen gruß
> dirk mohrenberg


Du hast recht ich stehe zu meinem Händler. 
Noch etwas. Diese Angebote locken die Schwarzangler doch nur so an.#q


----------



## Lenzibald (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Servus. Also ich würd auch nicht alles verteufeln was Lidl verkauft. Beim Angelzeugs is zwar nix dabei das für mich brauchbar erscheint was nicht bedeuten soll das es Schrott ist, aber ich hab mir vor kurzen 3 Leedtaschenlampen beim Lidl gekauft und muß sagen die sind echt super haben glaub ich um die 7euro mit Batterien gekostet. Sind optimal zum Tauwurmsuchen weils keine Wärme abstrahlen und man die Würmer in Ruhe zusammenklauben kann.


----------



## Jani Brandl (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Ne Frage:Ist das dasselbe set,das es schon mal vor langer Zeit dort gab?Also die rute und die rolle waren nicht von schlechten eltern.Das zubehör,naja.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Leute seht das doch mal so: Ein beliebiger Angeltag beginn. Deine Ruten sind von Lidl. Plötzlich kommt der Biss! Ihr fangt an zu drillen. Der Fisch schleift die Billigsehne über ein Hinderniss. Eine Qualitätsschnur hätte das durchgehalten. Die Billigsehne reißt. Oder diese 2 Möglichkeiten. Ein Anfänger weiß nicht was er beim Drill tuen soll. Die Spitze bricht. Oder der Fisch nimmt so viel Schnur dass es bis zum Spulenknoten runtergeht.

Ich sehe wolle ist auch da. Na wie läuft es am Fischwasser.


----------



## wolle (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

@Karpfenchamp
gut läufts am fischwasser,und da lidl gleich am salbker liegt bin ich doch montag früh gleich da um mal zu schauen was der schirm so taugt,die lampe werde ich auch mal begutachten meine ist nach 5 jahren nun endgültig hinüber.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Schreibt eure Meinung!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoterAdler (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Jetzt möchte ich auch mal .......

Von wegen Werbung für Lidl ich denke man kann diese Produkte hier ja mal Durchdiskutieren wie z.B. auf andern Boards die Aldi und Co Pc´s wo man später feststellte das sie doch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind.

Ich finde diese Angebote überhaupt nicht so günstig da ich von den Set´s ehh nur die Hälfte gebrauchen kann und der Rest fliegt hier rum oder ist unnötiger Balast.

Rechnet Euch mal die Zubehör Set´s durch und was Ihr davon wirklich braucht und ob es diese Beanspruchungen aushält. Z.b. mit den Vorfächern oder der Schnur würde ich nie Angeln gehen weil mir das Risiko des Abrisses zu groß wäre, Drall in der Schur = Prücke ergibt bei mir noch mehr graue Haare).

Rolle und Rute habe ich beim Händler auch schon für ähnliche Preise gesehen..... wäre auber auch nicht mein Fall.

Die Stühle Schirme und Zelte gibt es eigentlich das ganze Jahr über für diesen Preis in der Metro oder auch wo anders.

Also ich kaufe lieber bewährte Produkte und die gibt es eben meist nur beim Fachhändler aber kann mich auf meine Ausrüstung verlassen.Wenn ich angelen gehe ist es für mich ein Hobby und da möchte ich mich nicht ärgern.Was bringt mir jede Menge Zubehör wenn es sich im Einsatz als untauglich erweist.

Meine Meinung: Im Lidl-Angebot (nur im Angelzubehör) gibt es keine wirklichen Schnäppchen.


Nochwas   zu dem Messerset....

Vielleicht kennt noch jemand die TV-Werbung von dem Gisu-Messer Set´s (habe ich zum Glück nicht gekauft) die wollten damals heftig viel Geld für haben heute bekommt man die hinterher geworfen wenn man mal nix kauft :z 
Es gibt nix schlimmeres wie ein stumpfes Messer oder gar Rostflecken an billig Messern. Wär die unterschiede zu Zwilling,Martiini und co kennt kann mir das bestätigen.Lieber einmal etwas mehr Geld ausgeben wie öfters das gedachte Schnäppchen zu schlagen.


----------



## powermike1977 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

hey, wenn einer dieses set, die angel oder sonst was (angeltechnisches) von lidl gekauft hat (ich denke da an jani brandl ), dann kann endlich einer mal eine meinung abgeben welche nicht soooo spekulativ ist wie die des restes. abgesehen davon, wer von euch hat noch nicht butter, wurst, gemuese oder sonstiges bei aldi gekauft??? und das zeug geht ueber eure speiseroehre in den magen!!!! wenn man sich soviele gedanken ueber ein paar angeln im discounter macht, dann bitte auch nur markenbutter auf die stulle! und jetzt...guten apetit und petri heil!

p.s. will hier ja nicht den discounter anwalt spielen...aber jungs, was geht?


----------



## Locke (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Moin,

bin auch der festen Überzeugung, dass Qualität sich durchsetzt.
Trotzdem werde ich mir das Messerset bei Lidl anschauen und evtl kaufen.
Die 7 € werden nicht allzusehr meine Geldbörse schröpfen.



			
				Dirk Mohrenberg schrieb:
			
		

> aber versetzt euch doch mal in die lage eines angelgerätehändlers der tag für tag ums überleben kämpft.
> wir zumbeispiel sind ein mittleres unternehmen mit einigen festangestellten, ich betone festangestellte nicht aushilfen. wir haben feste kosten und verantwortung.


Ganz ehrlich und das ist nur meine Meinung und bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. 
Manche Händler kämpfen nicht gut genug. Das Kämpfen beziehe ich auf die Preispolitik.
Zwei mal habe ich mich jetzt geärgert, dass ich Angelgerät gekauft habe und zwar zu teuer. 
Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich nicht gerne um den Preis handel und es grosse Überwindung für mich ist, nachzufragen "geht noch was am Preis?" Diese Überwindung werde ich aber bald (hoffentlich) ablegen.
1. Beispiel.
Habe mir eine Sportex Rute für 170 € gekauft. Wenn ich bei einem Händler kaufe, gehe ich davon aus, dass er mir einen guten Preis macht, also auch gut eingekauft hat. Hier spreche ich vom Händler des Vertrauens.
2 Wochen später entdecke ich die gleiche Rute für knapp 110 €. Man kann sich vorstellen, dass ich mich enorm geärgert habe. Wieso bietet der andere Händler den besseren Preis an ?

2. Beispiel
Vor kurzem habe ich mir (und theactor auch) die Rolle Shimano Technium gekauft.
Überall war nen Preis von 129 € zu sehen. 
Nen Kurztrip auf die Ostseeinsel und zu Baltic bescherte uns ein Preis von 99 €.
Super, das ist schon ein Unterschied. Da wir gleich 2 Rollen gekauft haben, habe ich mich überwunden, mal nach nem Preisnachlass zu fragen, da wir ja auch ein wenig mehr gekauft haben. Aussage des Verkäufers "nee, sind die letzten, eine sehr enge Marge und halt sehr sehr knapp kalkuliert." 
Ok, abgeschmettert, trotzdem glücklich über ne Ersparnis von 30 €.
Später (Tage/Woche) habe ich erfahren, dass ein andere Händler diese Rolle für 79 € anbietet! Häää? 
Alles blödes Gefasel vom meinem Verkäufer? Nochmal geärgert, zwar nicht so doll, aber trotzdem.

3. Beispiel
Jetzige Zandersaison.
Stöbere durch einige Angelshop´s in HH.
Brauche ja neue Jigköpfe. Überall sehe ich nen Preis für nen 3/0 Haken (StandUp) in 17g für, haltet euch fest, 1,20 - 1,40 € pro Stück!  P E N G   dachte ich, hackt es noch!!???
Da stöbere ich noch mal schnell bei Kubiak rein und sehe dort, 3/0 oder 4/0 Haken, 17g für schlappe 0,45 €. HAMMER, dort gleich eingedeckt! Wer den Laden kennt, der kommt garantiert wieder. Da stimmt es einfach.

Eines haben alle (Käufer/Verkäufer) gemeinsam, jammern können Sie alle.

Wenn irgendjemand jetzt meint, es wäre Schleichwerbung, bitte schön!
Nenne auch gerne auf Wunsch die anderen Namen.

Gruss Locke


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> bin auch der festen Überzeugung, dass Qualität sich durchsetzt.
> Trotzdem werde ich mir das Messerset bei Lidl anschauen und evtl kaufen.
> Die 7 € werden nicht allzusehr meine Geldbörse schröpfen.


Das ist sicher richtig, kannste aber auch zu McGeiz gehen, da kriegste Messer noch billiger, ob du damit aber auch filetieren kannst...?

Hab die Messer von L. nicht gesehen - meine nur - ein richtig gutes Messer welches in 2 Jahren imer noch schneidet ist besser als eventuell viele...

*Aber zum Hauptthema:*

Ich meine hier wird ein Monopol ausgenutzt!

Vieleicht sollten sich alle Angelhändler zusammentun und mal anfragen, obe es irgendwo in Holland malwieder "Butterberge" gibt und dann in Angelläden Butter für 50 cent verkaufen? 

Nee

will ich lieber nicht!

Lieber versuche ich meinen Kunden dauerhaft günstige Preise bei Angelgeräten zu bieten!

Siehe auch im Forum Werbepartner unter "AB-Spezial"

Das gibts jetzt regelmäßig - dazu meine monatlichen Sonderangebote - und dauerhaft günstige Preise für Markenware - Sorry, soll keine schleichwerbung sein, sondern nur eine meinungsäußerung eines AB-Partners


----------



## powermike1977 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

moin!
ich finde mittlerweile sind wir uns doch einig darueber, dass der eine dies, der andere das bevorzugt. und wenn ma ein so ne angel bei lidl im angebot steht, dann ruiniert es doch keinen angelshop. soll doch jeder kaufen was er will-und wofuer er genug geld hat. wenn ich genug kohle haette, dann staenden nur markennamen auf meinen angelklamotten, und ich wuerde jeden einzlenen von euch auf mine sunseeker yacht zum schwertfischangeln einladen....aber leider hat's noch nicht soooo ganz hingehauen.
klar kommen discounter in entsprechendem masse an gute preise, aber genau diesen unterschied gibt es doch von haendler zu haendler auch. wenn ma ein paar mehr ruten/ rollen von dem einen fabrikat bestellt werden, kann man halt am preis was machen. 
was im shop zaehlt ist die expertise der verkaeufer, und die freundliche, ehrliche beratung. es gibt immer ein paar schwarze schaafe. manche sehen einfach nicht, dass faire preise und gute beratung den kunden wiederkommen lassen. anstelle wird da von tag 1 versucht, das teuerste und manchmal sinnloseste zeug zu verkloppen. aber eben diese haendler werden von der besseren konkurrenz ebenfalls dazu gezwungen, etwas an ihrer geschaeftspolitik zu veraendern, sonst kommt halt keiner mehr!
aber es muss doch hier keiner angst haben, das ab jetzt jeder nur noch zu lidl rennt, um angel klamotten zu kaufen. haendler sollten froh sein, dass dieses angebot besteht!!! denn so werden viele neue potentielle kunden auf den sport aufmerksam, kaufen sich ne guenstige rute, finden den sport gut (denn ma ehrlich, der sport ist saugut!!!), und gehen den naechsten schritt zum echten fachmann. denn nicht jeder faengt mit ner 300 euro super rute an! 
und da seid ihr haendler dann gefragt! und wer's gut und ehrlich meint, der darf dann so nem discounter n dankesbrief fuer die kostenlose werbung seines metiers machen! nein, aber ich hoffe ich habe es einigermassen deutlich beschrieben. 
bis montag im lidl!


----------



## the doctor (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Jetzt bin ich drann!!!!!!

Ich finde Lidl könnte ja auch mal Waffen für die Jagd verkaufen.

Viele leute die keine Ahnung vom Angeln haben kaufen sich diese Angelsachen.Am nächsten Tag fahren sie z.B. zum Rhein,Maas,oder zur Elbe um ihr Angelzeug auszuprobieren und besitzen noch nicht einmal einnen Angelschein.!!!!u.s.w
Die gefangennen Fische werden dann ohne Kescher aus dem Wasser gezogen und........

Ich finde diese Produkte sollte es überhauptnicht in einem Supermarkt zu kaufen geben.
Wer stimmt mir zu???


----------



## FischDose (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Ich weiss nicht ob der Angelkram bei Lidl was taugt
Vor einiger Zeit gab es Angekram bei Norma. Hab mir was angesehen, da ich einen Kescher suchte. Bin grinsend wieder raus und hab den beim Händler gekauft. Meiner Meinung lag da beim Discounter wirklich nur Kram. 
Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass bei hochwertigen Geräten, die der Händler selbst erst bestellen muss, dieser auch preislich in der Region der Onlineanbieter liegen muss. Da bin ich nicht bereit Katalogpreise zu bezahlen.

Rolf


----------



## Klaus-a. (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Also für mich das alles schrott von Lidl die haben das zeug billig gekauft-Asien denke mal-ich gehe lieber zu meinen Angelgerätehändler-meines vertrauens die Sachen taugen was,wenn etwas mir nicht gefällt Angelrute oder Rolle kann ich ich es wieder zurück geben.
Das zeug von Lidl ist warscheinlich was für Kinder oder Anfänger-nee aber nicht für Erwachsene Menschen mit etwas Verstand.Kaufe doch meine Wurst auch nicht im Schuhgeschäft.


----------



## Lenzibald (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

@the doctor Servus. Ich wurde noch niemals beim Gerätekauf gefragt ob ich nen Angelschein habe. Wer ohne schein Angeln geht geht sowieso egal wo er sein Zeugs kauft. Die paar Sachen die der Lidl hat bringen mit sicherheit kein Angelgeschäft um. Also regts euch net so auf die paar Stück die der Lidl hat sind schnell ausverkauft und dann kräht kein Hahn mehr danach.


----------



## the doctor (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Ja klar, da stimme ich dir zu, aber die verlockung ist gross!!!
Z.b.: Ein Freund meinte letztens zu mir, das er sich das Zeug kaufen wollte und dann bei gelegenheit irgenswo angeln zu gehen. Bei den Preisen denkt man sich doch dann als Nichtangler-zugreifen und irgendwo ausprobieren.

mfg doc#d


----------



## EMZET (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Den Stuhl kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Habe mir das gleiche modell bei REAL für 19,90 € zugelegt. Und warum sollte Lidl keine Angelsachen verhökern? Ich werde mir bestimmt einiges dort anschaffen. Auch wenn es billig ist, und qaualitativ minderwärtig sein sollte, habe ich dafür bestimmt Verwendungsmöglichkeiten.


Gruß


EMZET


----------



## Die Gummitanke (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas,
> Du betreibst doch auch einen Versandhandel, und wenn du wie oben erwähnt auch ein paar wirkliche verlockende Angebote hast, warum machst du dann nicht mal ne AB-Sonderaktion und stellst dein Angebot ins Werbepartnerforum, das kostet dich ein paar Kröten, aber wenn die Leute zufrieden sind (was bei deinem Ruf normalerweise ja der Fall ist) wirst du auch dementsprechendes Feedback erhalten.



 :m Hallo Franz 16


----------



## pitbullforelle (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

ich beim zubehör und evt. beim messerset!
hoffe es nützt auch was,denn sooooo billig wie das ist! *grummel*


----------



## Die Gummitanke (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas,
> Du betreibst doch auch einen Versandhandel, und wenn du wie oben erwähnt auch ein paar wirkliche verlockende Angebote hast, warum machst du dann nicht mal ne AB-Sonderaktion und stellst dein Angebot ins Werbepartnerforum, das kostet dich ein paar Kröten, aber wenn die Leute zufrieden sind (was bei deinem Ruf normalerweise ja der Fall ist) wirst du auch dementsprechendes Feedback erhalten.



 :m Hallo Franz 16
1.) ging irgendie schief mit der Antwort, deshalb nochmal das Ganze.
2.) Deinen Worten darf ich ein gewisses Lob entnehmen (was bei deinem Ruf ja normalerweise der Fall ist). Dies bestärkt uns in unseren Aktivitäten weiterzumachen und weiterhin unsere Kunden mit guten Produkten zu günstigen Preisen zu beliefern.
3.) Ich nehme deine Aufforderung gerne an und präsentiere Dir hier schon mal vorab einen Knaller. (Spro Markenwobbler; ab Monatg bei uns im Laden für 99 Cent; normaler VK = 3.- €). Aber es geht noch weiter, ab dem kommenden Montag werden wir auch hier im Anglerboard so einige Knaller aus dem Bereich Futter und Zubehör im Anglerboard in der Rubrik "Günstig kaufen und Tipps" präsentieren, wir nehmen den Kampf gegen die Discounter gerne auf und werden beweisen das die Angelfachhändler das letztendlich noch besser können.
Wir waren gerade auf "!Einkaufstour" haben gut und günstig eingekauft und werden euch das regelmäßig präsentieren.
Los geht es am Montag.

Getreu unserem Motto: "Damit das Angeln wieder Spaß macht"

Euer Team von Thomas Kubiak :m


----------



## Borgon (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

@Thomas Kubiakas hört sich sehr gut an,Konkurrenz belebt eben immer noch das Geschäft.Und das ist eben gut für die Konsumenten#h


----------



## angelcalle (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

@ Dirk Morenberg. Ich gebe dir völlig recht wenn du sagst das die Preispolitik der Discounter uns Händler irgendwann Kaputt macht. Das kostet dann wieder Arbeitsplätze usw. Die Frage ist doch die. Warum bieten uns die Hersteller nicht ähnliche Ware,zu ähnlichen Preisen an? Montag war der Cormoran-Verteter bei mir und bietet mir fertig gepackte Angelkoffer für einen Preis an, der nicht annähernd dem vom Lidl entsprach. Schlechter Zeitpunkt habe ich gesagt.

@ Thomas Kubiak
Ich gebe dir recht ,wenn du als Sponsor dich darüber beschwerst das hier für Lidl umsonst Werbung gemacht wird. Auch wenn es bestimmt nicht gewollt war. Aber bei mir wird immer ein riesen Wirbel darum gemacht, wenn Kunden für uns Werbung?, Schleichwerbung? machen. 

Ansonsten möchte ich nur eins zu dem Thema Angelgeräte vom Discounter sagen.
Mann kann nur hoffen, das durch diese Aktionen sich viele Neuangler finden ,die dann in näherer Zukunft unsere Kunden werden.
Ansonsten hat doch jeder Händler des Vertrauens, immer irgendwelche Schnäppchen. Wir auf jeden Fall !!
So und nun soll jeder mit seinem Billigkram selig werden.
Bis zum nächsten mal
Calle


----------



## Case (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Hab grad den Prospekt von LIDL bekommen. So gesehen kostet beim Profi- Zubehörset jedes Teil ca. 14 Cent. Egal ob Wirbel oder Wobbler. So schlecht kann das Zeug in der Summe gar nicht sein, dass es den Verkaufspreis nicht wert ist. Ist sicher nix für den Profi, aber für den Daddy der im Urlaub mal mit den Kindern an Bach sitzt sicher in Ordnung. Ruten und Rollen bekomm ich bei meinem Fachhändler in besserer Qualität zum gleichen Preis. Den Faltcampingstuhl kenn ich. Der ist echt Klasse ( mit Bierdosenhalter ) den hol ich mir auf jeden Fall.

Case


----------



## Schleie! (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Jo, auch schon gesehen...mal sehen, vielleicht holen wir uns 2-3 Schirme, sind als Preise für die Jugendgruppe vielleicht gar nicht mal so verkehrt...


----------



## Hummer (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



> John Ruskin (engl. Sozialreformer, 1819 - 1900):
> 
> Es gibt kaum etwas auf der Welt, das nicht irgendjemand ein wenig schlechter machen und etwas billiger verkaufen könnte, und die Menschen, die sich nur am Preis orientieren werden die gerechte Beute solcher Machenschaften.
> 
> ...


Ich werde jedenfalls kein Fischfilet mit diesen "Messern" verhunzen oder, noch schlimmer, mir selbst damit eine Verletzung zufügen. Den Fisch meines Lebens will ich auch nicht verlieren, weil der Wirbel von Lidl billiger war als der von Rosco und die Schnur "fast geschenkt" - Der Preis ist mir zu hoch.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## etienne13 (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Hi#g 

Ich test mal das Angelzrug vom Lidl


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Mich wundert es doch etwas das die Sachen von Lidl immer als Billigkram abgestempelt werden, wobei sie noch keiner von uns in der Hand hatte, geschweige denn damit gefischt hat! 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch die Gerätehändler Fernost-Waren verkaufen, und das nicht zu wenig oder wieviele Hersteller kennt ihr die in Deutschland produzieren ? 

Ich werde mir jetzt auf jeden Fall das Set für 15.99 holen und mir die Sachen da mal genau anschauen und sie ausgiebig testen... dann schauen wir mal was dabei rauskommt !


----------



## Rheinschiffer (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Also ich will mir auf jeden Fall mal die Angebote aus der Nähe anschauen. Natürlich kann man nicht zu viel erwarten. Aber ich denke mal, dass da auf jeden Fall was für meine Jungs dabei ist, bei denen hängen die Posen eh schnell in den Bäumen, will sagen, daß teueres Zeug eh noch ein bißchen zu schade für die ist. Ich kann natürlich jeden Zubehörhändler verstehen, der natürlich eine andere Meinung dazu hat. Ich kenne auch Händler, bei denen es verschiedene Qualitäten gibt. Klar, daß man mit einer Lidl oder Aldirute nicht zum Hochseefischen gehen kann, aber für den gemeinen Forellenweiher wird es schon reichen...
Gruß Ralf   :a


----------



## spinnracer (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Bei Norma gab es vor kurzem auch Angelzubehör. Das Zeug ist superschnell ausverkauft. Leider regen die " Billigangebote" viele Schwarzangler zum Kauf an und die Folgen sind bekannt! #q 

Ich lasse in der Regel die Finger von diesen Angeboten. Für den Jungangler sind sie sicher nicht schlecht. Viele Jugendliche haben nicht so viel Taschengeld und können sich teures Zubehör nicht leisten. Mein Tip zu den Schirmen - vor Gebrauch imprägnieren.

@ Thomas Kubiak die geplanten Aktionen finde ich sehr gut.  :m


----------



## atair (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Ick halte es da mit Franzl!
Erst mal kieken............und denn mal sehen!!!


----------



## Doom (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

was soll denn das mit den schwarzanglern??? meinst du wirklich, das die schwarzaangelei durch solche angebote steigt???


----------



## spinnracer (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Ja weil sich wohl einige damit "eindecken".


----------



## Supporter (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Ich bin jedenfalls morgen,nach meinem Dienst,sofort da.Gucken kostet nix :q


----------



## ansitzer (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



> was soll denn das mit den schwarzanglern??? meinst du wirklich, das die schwarzaangelei durch solche angebote steigt???


 Denke auch, dass der eine oder andere durch den Supermarkt schlendert und so'ne Fertigrute mit Rolle und Zubehör in den Einkaufswagen packt, um mal bei Gelegenheit (am Bungalow, beim Baden, auf dem Campingplatz, im Urlaub oder wo auch immer) zu angeln und deswegen aber nicht gleich einen Fischereischein macht/Angelkarte kauft - ergo schwarz angelt.

Aber deswegen sind solche Angebote nicht zu verteufeln - so ist halt der Trend im Discounter-Markt = Angebote aus diversen Bereichen, manchmal auch dem Angelsport. Solange dieser Trend nicht zu ruinöser Konkurrenz bei den Fachhändlern führt ist es in Ordnung so. Aber mir meine Maden auf Dauer selbst zu züchten oder meine Tauwürmer jedesmal mit Taschenlampe selbst zu suchen - darauf hätte ich auch keine Lust.

gruss
ansitzer


----------



## Crazyegg (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

War heute beim Lidl ^^

War alles an Angelsachen ausverkauft  Ich war nur auf die Thermobecher und die "Taschen"lampe scharf und das hab ich auch bekommen 
Finde die Becher genial.. genau das richtige für eine lange Norwegenfahrt 

Hab nen Verkäufer den ich kenne gefragt wie schnell das weg war..
er hat gesagt das er so einen Ansturm noch nicht erlebt hat 
Von jungen Burschen bis alten Damen die was für ihre Enkel kaufen war alles vertreten bei dem Kampf ^^

So Long

Mfg Alex


----------



## Hiddi (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Habe mir die Klamotten mal angesehen, kannste vergessen. Alles Schwund, habe auch nur das Angelschnur-Set und die Lampe gekauft. Das ist wirklich nur was für Jungangler.


----------



## Barsch44 (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Ich hab mir heute mal das Messerset gekauft und das 114 teilige Set.Ich muss sagen ,dass das Messerset echt gut ist,mit schweizer messer und superscharfen  anderen Messer,aber das andere 114 teilige set mit Wobbler und so,kannste weg schmeisen.Die Posen waren aus ,wie soll ich sagen, billig plastik.Da stand noch nicht mal die Grammzahl dran.Das beste daran waren die Spinner und die Blinker.


----------



## andyleverkusen (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

zustände wie im amiland...kopfschüttel!
dort kriegt man das alles schon seit jahren bei wal mart und dazu auch gleich noch scharfe knarren...falls es mit der rute nicht klappt


----------



## Tobias.G (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Wie sind denn die Twister, die Gummifische und die Wobbler in dem Lidl Set?


----------



## anguilla (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



> Hab nen Verkäufer den ich kenne gefragt wie schnell das weg war..



da sieht man wieder mal den typischen Konsumenten: *hauptsache billig*
und wenn's dann noch bei Lidl ist, dann schlagen wir doch zu... #d 
das der Kram fast nur für die Tonne taugt, interessiert dabei gar nicht. 
Ich meine, das man das gleiche Angebot (oder zumindest Ähnliches in dieser Qualität) auch bei einem Händler finden kann.
Aber alle die diesen Schrott kaufen, landen früher oder später beim Händler...da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Bjoerrn (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Ich war gestern Nachmittag beim Lidl und da gabe es noch einiges. Habe mir auch dieses 114 teilige Set gekauft. Klar, billigste Posen, aber insgesamt ist das kein schlechtes Angebot. Bleie und Kunstköder sind ok, Maulsperre, Hakenlöser und Rutenständer sind auch zu gebrauchen. 10 Knicklichter allein kosten sonst schon ein Heidenmoss, hier sind sie mit drin. Also, ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Es muss nicht immer Mercedes sein....

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Fischstaebchen (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Also ich war heute auch mal bei Lidl in Prenzlauer Berg, aber die hatten gerade noch 5 Anglerschirme und Anglerschnur.  Schade hätte gern mal ein Buch ergattert.(Fischerprüfung laut Prospekt). Naja ich werd morgen mal zu einem grösseren Lidl fahren.


----------



## Pickerfan (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Lohnt sich alles nicht nur Müll. Grad noch für Anfänger geeignet. Ich kann wirklich nur allen kritischen Stimmen nur zustimmen


----------



## dat_geit (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

@all

Ich weiß nicht wo die meisten hier ansonsten ihre Geräte kaufen, aber es scheint mir doch schon ein wenig merkwürdig was hier für eine Hexenjagd ensteht.

Ich denke die meisten hier hatten agr keine Chance etwas zu ergattern und trösten sich deshalb mit falscher Kritik über diesen Umstand hinweg.

Ich bin sonst auch ein Käufer im Fachgeschäft. Aber ich habe mich für die Qualität interessiert mit der diese Dinge dort verkauft werden konnten.

Und hier ist mein detallierter Testbericht.

*120 teiliges Friedfischset:*

5 Packungen Haken in den Größen 8,10,12,14,16 
Test mit den 16er Goldhaken verließ sehr zufriedenstellend. Sogar ein größerer Weissfisch konnte ohne Probleme angelandet werden.

Die Haken entsprechen mindestens der Qualität in Schärfe und Binde sowie Knotenqualität wie vergleichbare günstige zu  .99 -1.99 € im Fachgeschäft. 

Klemmbleisortiment 
genau das gleiche wie im Angelgeschäft 

Köderbox 
siehe Klemmblei

Schnurstopper
siehe oben

Hakenlöser
siehe oben

2 Aufwickler
siehe oben

4 Birnenbleie und ein Klappgrundsucher
siehe oben

Wirbelsortiment
siehe oben

Das umfangreiche Posensortiment ist von ausreichender Qualität und auch nach den Zielfischgegebenheiten sehr gut angepaßt worden.

alles im allen besteht im Set eine gute Qualität und es ist mit Sachverstand zusammengestellt worden. Als Ergänzung ober Grundausstattung ist es uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.

Aber es ist doch kein Konkurenzprodukt, weil es sich lediglich um ein einmaliges Angebot handelte.


Das Messerset mit Waage und Maßband ist auch von guter Qualität im Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis.


*114 teiliges Profi-Angel-Zubehör*

Lediglich die 25 losen Vorfachhaken scheinen eher von minderer Qualität zus ein.
Ausserdem haben mich die Bißanzeiger mit der kleinen Glocke auch nicht gerade auf Anhieb überzeugt.

Aber sie waren nach einer kleinen Modifikation von guter Funktion (5 Aale lassen grüssen)

Dei Zange und der Schnurclipper sind ausgesprochen gutes Zubehör und von guter Qualität.

Die Posen sind von durchschnittlicher Qualität.

Das Bodenbleiset ist wiederum mit Liebe zusammengestellt und genügt dem durchschnittlichen Anspruch.

Die Wirbel sind ohne Makel.

Die Kunstköder sind mit guter Qualität gefertigt und keineswegs Schund!

Speziell die Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler sind kaum von ihren teueren Vorbildern zu unterscheiden. Es sind sicherlich Imitate, aber von guter Qualität.

Der Rutenhalter ist von mittlerer Qualität und auch keineswegs Schund.

Die Knicklichter konnte ich an 2 Abenden mit Zwischenaufenthalt im Kühlschrank verwenden.

*Noch Fragen????*

*Fazit:*

*Hier ist ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis erzielt worden.*
*Außerdem hat man mit Sachverstand zusammengestellt.*

*Beim Militär haten wir Funker einen guten Spruch, der auch im Computerbereich gelten sollte.*

*Denken.......Drücken.......Sprechen.....*

*Bitte nur Dinge beurteilen, die man selber in der Hand hatte und auch getestet hat.*
*Ich arbeite nicht für Lidl, aber kaufe auch dort ansonsten ein.*



Gruß

Andreas


----------



## dat_geit (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

@Franz_16

Habe die Ehre.
Ich danke dir für deinen Beitrag und ich hoffe du hattest Glück. Ich kenne keinen Lidl Markt um und in Hamburg, der noch etwas davon im Regal hat.

Ich habe selbst 20 Läden überprüft!

Lediglich die Bücher und billigen Rutensets für Anfänger haben es noch in die Abendstunden geschafft.

Gruß



Andreas


----------



## Klaus-a. (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Hallo dat_geit,
also bei mir in der gegend im Lidl-Laden gibt es noch jede menge der Angebotenen Ware ,ich persönlich habe mir nichts gekauft war nicht mein ding.Also in Essen gibt es noch alles was so Angboten wird aber nur bis Donnerstag dann kommt neue Ware-andere.
Gruß
Klaus-a.

 #a


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

@dat_geit 
ja, ich habe mir auch das 114 teilige Set gekauft.. 
meine Meinung dazu kannst du im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads nachlesen. 
Eine gewisse Skeptik, muss man mitbringen wenn man beim Discounter kauft, ich habe mittlerweile schon einige Sachen getestet z.B. die Rachensperre (ja ich hab tatsächlich mal wieder nen Hecht erwischt :q ), diese erfüllt ihren Zweck voll und ganz. Aber ich hab hier auch ein paar angerostete Jig-Köpfe liegen, dass ist zwar nicht besonders schlimm, aber ein gutes Bild macht das nicht  
Wie ich vorne schon geschrieben habe, man kann das Set schon kaufen, und ein Fehlkauf war es bestimmt nicht, da ja auch die "Verpackung" sehr gut zu gebrauchen ist !


----------



## ksmichel (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Ich denke: "Support your local dealer!"  Und das tue ich zumindest so lange, wie er mich nicht übers Ohr hauen will. 
 Ein seriöser Händler dürfte aber eher daran interessiert sein, mich dauerhaft ans Geschäft zu binden, und das kann er nicht, indem er mich zu teuren, aber sinnlosen Käufen verleitet. Denn Angeln macht den meisten nur Spaß, wenn sie auch was fangen - und das ist mit Edeleqipment auch nicht garantiert. Um Naturbeobachtung, Erfahrung und Glück (ja!) kommt man nicht drumherum.

 Mein Händler hat mir - als Neuhamburger mit viereinhalbjähriger Angelpause noch vor dem ersten Kauf erstmal erklärt, wie die Angelei in Norddeutschland funktioniert, welche Vereine es gibt, was rechtlich zu beachten ist und so weiter. Diesen Einsatz kriegt er jetzt nach und nach zurück: 
 Als ich kürzlich nach einer nicht so astronomisch teuren Feederrute gefragt habe, hat er mir - ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken - ein gutes Angebot gemacht, nachdem er zuvor genau wissen wollte, was ich damit vorhabe. So stelle ich mir das vor! Der Laden ist sein Geld wert, und ich werde ihn unterstützen. Selbst wenn es anderswo den gleichen Kram für einen Euro weniger aus der Grabbelkiste gibt.

 Aber alles steht und fällt mit einer guten Betreuuung des Kunden - selbst wenn der sich nicht entscheiden kann, ob er eine Dose Maden (gelb) oder eine Dose Maden (rot) für einen Euro haben will 

  Grüße,
  Michael


----------



## Ripfish (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Hallo Leute,

zum Thema Angelzubehör bei Lidl: Hocker und Campingstuhl sind o.k. Der Scotch geht gerade so. Aber da die Pepsi ein Markenartikel ist, kann man beides prima mixen und im Stuhl sitzend akurat saufen. Achso angeln kann man dabei auch noch. Das dann aber doch besser mit Equipment aus dem gut sortiertem Fachhandel.

In diesem Sinne, Petri Heil und fette Beute!!!    #g      #2      :v


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Hallo,

komme gerade aus dem Urlaub (Spanien Sonne tanken - und mal Doraden statt Dorsch#: )

Also lebensmittelbeschaffung bei Lidl (gibts mitterweile in ganz Europa) und was steht in der Werbung....???? - Das kannte ich doch! die gleichen sachen wie in Germanien!

Also nochmal meine Meinung als Händler:

Wenn Lidl für alle geschäfte in Ganz EUROPA ausgewählte Dinge in China billig einkauft kriegt der einen preis, von dem wahrscheinlich selbst deutsche großhändler träumen.

Wenn Ihr dann hier bei Lidl nichts liegts daran, dass Sonderangebote beim Discounter schnell aus dem Wühltisch müssen - gerne hätte er wohl nochmehr eingekauft und mit sicherlich sehr gutem Gewinn verkauft.
Klar jeder Händler (Lebensmitteldiscounter wie Angelgerätefachhändler) wollen und müssen mit Gewinn verkaufen.

*Und genau da setzt meine Überlegung an:;+ *

Wenns um spezielle Ausrüstung geht, um Beratung, um Markenware gehts zum Fachhändler.

Bieten jetzt alle Discounter "Standard"-Angelgerät - gibts bald keine fachhändler mehr!? - Weil diese zum Überleben halt auch auf den Allroundbereich angewiesen sind.

Und wenns keine fachhändler mehr gibt bietet wohl auch der Discounter kein Angelgerät mehr an!???

Also:

Zum Fachhändler! - Damit wir auch morgen noch richtig angeln können!


----------



## Grashecht (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Genau- zum Fachhädler, denn der hat auch immer Frische Köder ( fast immer- außer für die vieleicht, die immer nur beim Discounter die Schnäppchen kaufen)????? :q  :q


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

An das Gewürm hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht - liegt dann in der TK-Truhe:q :q :q


----------



## Grashecht (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Genau neben der Pizza  :v


----------



## angelcalle (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Genau meine Meinung! Zum Fachhändler oder einer Fachabteilung im Kaufhaus! Auch da gibt es Sonderpreise. 
Bei uns auf jeden Fall.Im Moment reichlich!! z.B Dega Zubehör zu Megapreisen.Wir haben deren Lager aufgelöst.


----------



## Grashecht (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Angelcalle, werist wir???


----------



## angelcalle (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Darf ich nicht schreiben :c  Das wäre unerlaubte Werbung. Das hat mir schon viel Ärger eingebracht im Board!! #4 
Deshalb auch der Hinweis: der,der nicht darf. Schreib mir eine PN und ich sage es dir.
OK? Lohnt aber nur, wenn du in Hamburg und Umgebung wohnst!!
Bis dann 
Calle


----------



## Grashecht (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

schon geschehen


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



> Und wenns keine fachhändler mehr gibt bietet wohl auch der Discounter kein Angelgerät mehr an!???



ahja.... irgendwie verstehe ich das aber nicht...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				Grashecht schrieb:
			
		

> Genau neben der Pizza :v


Ich dachte das wären kleine Käsestücke. Es waren doch Maden!


----------



## fishboy (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

naja ich weiß net ... aber wenn man sich mal die Supermärkte in den USA oder in Italien ansieht findet man in vielen auch angelkram, zwar meistens nur wenig auswahl ... aber falls einem mal was fehlt kann man da hingehen (zumal die Angelläden in Italien in der Mittagszeit immer zu haben, was sehr ärgerlich sein kann  )


----------



## hechtrudi (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

angelcalle!!!!!!!finger wech ,von meiner shogun!die kaufe ich,bin am sparen,gibt nur noch zwei davon.RÜDI :q


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> ahja.... irgendwie verstehe ich das aber nicht...


natürlich überspitz aber ganz einfach:

Ein lebensmitteldiscounter hat ein kerngeschäft (Kernsortiment) eben lebensmittel - deshalb gibts auch den tante-Emma-Laden nichtmehr (die Frage die keiner beantworten kann ist nur, obs heute beim Discounter wirklich billiger ist als es im Tante Emma laden - wäre heute sicher eine Ich-AG  - wäre)

zudem bietet der discounter jede Woche immer wechselnde Angebote in den Krabbeltischen.

Diese müssen jede Woche leer werden - für das nächste Sortiment!

Mal Angelgerät
mal Gartenzubehör
mal Werkzeug
....

geleert wird der Tisch meist schnell, weils durch die Menge und das beschränkte Sortiment eben wesentlich günstiger als im fachmarkt/beim Fachhändler ist.

Wenn jetzt immer mehr Discounter Zubehörprodukte fürs Angeln in die Tische legen, die Angler sich dort eindecken, ist dies ein problem Für den fachhändler, dieser kann nämlich nicht ein Sortiment an Rollen und ruten Vorhalten, von denen jeder Angler höchtsens alle 1-2Jahre mal eine kauft, auch am Gewürm verdient er nicht die Welt -wie man sich sicher denken kann!

wenns jetzt keine fachhändler mehr gibt, müsste der Discounter ein Dauerangebot einrichten.... man stelle sich vor Maden neben der guten Butter im Kühlregal


oder andes erklärt:

bestimmte Markenartikel (Lebensmittel) z.B. Kornfleaks oder Brotaufstrich sind beim lebensmitteldiscounter auch relativ teuer, diese hat dieser aber ständig im Sortiment und die werden im Verhältnis zu den Eigenmarken weniger gekauft....

wenn er jetzt ein ständiges "Vollsortiment" Angelgerät aufbauen würde, würde pro Zeiteinheit x Raumeinheit (Verkaufsplatz) weeeeeeeesentlich weniger umgesetzt also höhere Fixkostenanteile pro Verkaufseinheit - zudem würde er nicht mehr so hohe mengen pro Artikel einkaufen können, denn nach 2-3Wochen wäre erstmal "Ruhe"=höher EK-Preise -  ergo alles in allem deutlich höhere VK-Preise! - Deshalb auch kein ständiges Vollsortiment (von den empörten Hausfrauen und den kampf ums Kühlregal ganz abgesehen)


*sorry - bin nur Autodedakt-kaufmann und primär Angelgerätefachhändler - ein BWL-Student kanns wahrscheinlich besser *

*Zusammengefasst und natürlich überspitzt:*

Wenn alle Fachhändler ruiniert sind, gibts bald keine Angler mehr! (oder zumindest weniger)

Der Discounter hat dann niemand mehr im Vergleich zu dem er Schnäppchenpreise machen kann!

Ich meine:

- Gebt den Fachhändlern eine Chance!

- Nehmt deren Angebote an (siehe z.B. mein AB Spezial im Shop)

- Nutzt den Rat von Fachhändlern für Qualitätsprodukte zu fairen Preisen
(wenn man z.B. eine Rolle kauft und nicht auf eine bestimmte marke und absolute HiTec festgelegt ist, kann man mit dem fachhändler gut zweistellige EURO-Beträge sparen - was habe ich hingegen gespart, wenn ich nach 150 km Fahrt und 3 Stunden fahrtzeit beim 6en oder 8en Lidl-Markt noch ein Angelset oder Messerset ergattere???)

*Ich kaufe auch oft und gern bei Lidl und Co. - aber halt Lebensmittel.*


----------



## buddha (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Also ich kaufe lieber im Fachhandel!!! Fühl ich mich wohler!!!  

Schön Jrööss,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				fishboy schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich weiß net ... aber wenn man sich mal die Supermärkte in den USA oder in Italien ansieht findet man in vielen auch angelkram, zwar meistens nur wenig auswahl ... aber falls einem mal was fehlt kann man da hingehen (zumal die Angelläden in Italien in der Mittagszeit immer zu haben, was sehr ärgerlich sein kann  )


 
Absolut richtig, habe diegleiche Erfahrung gerade in Spanien gemacht, nur die Struktur ist dort anders (sihe auch mein voriger beitrag):

1. Es sind kleine "Supermärkte" - keine Lebensmitteldiscounter - eigentlich die Weiterentwicklung des Tante-Emma-Ladens

2. den Angelkram gibts ständig als dauersortiment, deshalb auch zu ähnlichen oder gar höheren preisen als im Angelladen

Das ganze ist mit dem hier diskutierten eigentlich nicht vergleichbar


*Ich wills nochmal sagen, ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn in der Krabbelbox bei Lidl auch 2 mal im Jahr für 2 Tage Angelkram liegt.*

*Was mich ärgert ist, dass viele Angler dann wie die Irrsinnigen am Tag des Werbebeginns das gesamte territorium durchforsten um im 8en Lidl-Markt noch ein paar Heken zu ergattern, während sie die Sonderangebote des Fachhändlers nach der Devise "ist ja doch bloss Billigkram" ignorieren*


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Hi Günther  
kurz vorweg, ich bin gelernter Kaufmann und hab vor 3 Wochen mein Wirtschaftsabi geschrieben  besser erklären kann ich´s deswegen aber auch nicht  

Irgendwann wird der Fachhändler seinen Schuppen dicht machen müssen.. hört sich jetzt verdammt hart an.. aber ich habe da nicht viel Hoffnung. 
Mal als Beispiel der Kundenkreis: Wen trifft man im Angelgeschäft ?
Meistens Leute, denen ich glaube anzukennen, dass sie im Internet nicht sonderlich aktiv sind. Also quasi ältere Menschen. Ich nehm jetzt einfach mal mich als Beispiel. 
Wenn ich irgendetwas größeres brauche schau ich im Netz und kundschafte erstmal die Preise am "transparenten" Markt aus. Bislang ist es mir nur sehr selten passiert, dass der Gerätehändler mir einen günstigeren Preis machen konnte. Ich weiß ganz genau, dass mein Verhalten irgendwie nicht fair ist, denn wenn ich Tauwürmer oder mal schnell ein Päckchen Haken brauche ist der Gerätehändler gut genug. Die Gewinnspannen bei Tauwürmern oder Haken sind bestimmt nicht der "Reisser"... Ich weiß also, dass jeder Gerätehändler dicht machen müsste wenn er nur solche Kunden wie mich hätte, und eben nicht den Opa Meier, Müller und Schulz, die vorbeikommen und einfach kaufen ohne zu vergleichen, da sie a) die Kohle dazu haben b) keine Möglichkeit besitzen richtig zu vergleichen. 
Doch diese "Unwissenden" werden irgendwann aussterben und meine Generation, die jungen Leute die mit dem Internet aufgewachsen sind rückt nach... das werden verdammt schwere Zeiten für die lokalen Gerätehändler.... 
Wenn ich die finanziellen Mittel hätte, würde ich gerne beim Gerätehändler kaufen, aber ich kanns mir halt nicht leisten aus "Mitleid" irgendwo einzukaufen... 
Ich habe als ich letztes Jahr mal 3 Monate arbeitslos war ernsthaft überlegt, ob ich ein Angelgeschäft hier bei mir einrichte.. Platz wäre da, relativ zentrale Lage usw. 
Aber ich habe es dann gelassen, da man als Gerätehändler eine arme Sau ist. Manche Kunden z.B. ICH besitzen sogar die Dreistheit, sich beim Händler umfassend beraten zu lassen, das Gerät evtl. sogar zu testen und sagen dann.. ahja das ist ja super, ich hab nur gerade nicht genug Geld mit.. und dann kaufen sie´s bei ebay oder beim Online-Händler...


----------



## RoterAdler (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Die Frage ist was ist mit Qualität ???

Wenn Lidl ein Sortiment für 15 € verkauft und ich die Märchensteuer abziehe bleibt ein Wert von 12,6 € dann gehe ich mal locker von einer Gewinnspanne von 100 % aus also würde sich ein Einkaufspreis von 6,3 € ergeben.Was ich noch für hoch halte!!  

Wer kann für das Geld dieses Sortiement Produzieren ?? Um auch noch was dran zu verdienen ???

Neee Sorry aber das kann nur Schrott sein darum kaufe ich so etwas erst gar nicht. 

Fachhandel hin oder her ... aber es gibt ja z.B. das Internet und da kann ich mir auch günstige Schnäppchen raussuchen und mit einer Sammelbestellung packe ich das Porto locker mit in den Sack.

Und wenn ich wirklich mal Beratung brauche suche ich meinen Örtlichen Fachhandel sowieso auf.

Grüße


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



> Neee Sorry aber das kann nur Schrott sein darum kaufe ich so etwas erst gar nicht





Gewinnspannen von 100% ? möglich, aber meiner Meinung nach sehr unwahrscheinlich.... 
Lidl macht doch seinen "Gewinn" durch die enormen Stückzahlen die sie von den Sets verkaufen.... Lidl hat in der Zeit, in der sie das Angebot hatten bestimmt mehr Umsatz mit Angelgeräten gemacht als ein Fachhändler sein ganzes Leben machen wird... 

Wenn Lidl da irgendeinen Produzenten an der Hand hat, der das Zeug in Fernost herstellt, und dem sie meinetwegen 100 000 solcher Sets abkaufen.. dann produziert der die auch wenn er keinen Gewinn macht... (jetzt gehts schon wieder in die Teilkostenrechnung... ) Lidl schlägt dann von mir aus 20% drauf und vertickert das Zeug. 
Wenn Der Gerätehändler beim Fernostproduzenten anruft und sagt ich brauche 50 Posen, wieviel kostet das, dann wird der für ihn wohl kaum so günstig produzieren wie wenn jemand 100 000 kauft


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Hi Franzl

Glückwunsch zum Wirtschaftsabbi

Schließe mich deiner Meinung zum Teil an!

1. Betreibe ja auch einen Internetversandhandel und ein kleinen "Abholshop"

Dadurch kann ich sowohl im laden als auch im Netz günstige preise machen.

Ich wiederhole mich:

Habe nichts gegen die krabbelbox bei Lidl, nur gegen die Scheuklappen der kollegen, die Sonderangebote der Händler ignorieren und wie die Kaputten zu L. rennen.

2. auch beim Internetkauf aufpassen - da hat auch keiner was zu verschenken Beispiel:

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showpost.php?p=411179&postcount=23

3. Immer mal wieder in die Sonderangebote der AB-Partner schauen z.B. hier


----------



## angelcalle (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

@ Roteradler  Wenn ein Unternehmen im Fernen Osten mit ca. 600 000 Dollar
bei Herstellern wedelt,dann stellen die dir her was du willst. Die Ruten sahen aus, als wenn sie aus der Fabrik kamen ,in der Zebco auch herstellen läßt?!
Das soll heißen, wer große Mengen bestellt,der bekommt auch gute Preise. 
Da braucht man kein Abi und kein Studium. Das ist im Kaufmannsleben so.


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

@Angelcalle

Ich glaube da brauchts noch nichtmal 600 000 Dollar

Allein die geballte Bestellung einzelner Artikel in Riesenstückzahl machts.

Bei Verkauf in Filialen in ganz Europa bestellst du da Stückzahlen von einer Sorte, da müßten schon alle deutschen Großhändler/Anbieter die bei diesem Hersteller produzieren lassen eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben

Also kauft 2 mal im Jahr beim lebensmitteldiscounter Angelgerät - aber schimpft nicht auf die fachhändlerpreise!

Diese kaufen nämlich beim Großhändler und sorgen für ein breites Sortiment - und lassen aus kostengründen immermehr auch in Fernost produzieren - das gilt sicher auch für die "die hier nicht dürfen" ;+


----------



## Magic_Moses (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Also zum Teil verstehe ich ja Gunters Argumente und ich kaufe größtenteils auch im Fachmarkt. Lediglich Kleinteile bestelle ich mit Kollegen zusammen im großen Rahmen bei z.B. Askari, weil sich da richtig Geld sparen läßt.

Allerdings brauchen in meinen Augen einige Fachhändler nicht jammern. Ich hab' vor einigen Monaten durch Zufall mal den Händlerkatalog von Balzer in die Hände bekommen. Mein Stammdealer verkauft die Ruten für das Doppelte vom Einkaufspreis. Mir ist schon klar, dass man da noch die Mehrwertsteuer und die anteiligen lfd. Kosten abziehen muss, aber unterm Strich bleibt da bei so einer Rute schon einiges an Gewinn hängen.

Ich find's teilweise unverschämt, was man mittlerweile für die Ausrüstung hinblättern muss, wobei ich nix gegen Gunters Preise sagen will. Hab' eben mal kurz die Angebote von ihm quergelesen und verglichen - da kann man nicht meckern #h


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Lediglich Kleinteile bestelle ich mit Kollegen zusammen im großen Rahmen bei z.B. Askari, weil sich da richtig Geld sparen läßt.


Hi Moses

Bei der nächsten Sammelbestellung vorher mal bei mir anfragen und oder im Shop schauen.#h 
Natürlich kann (und will) ich keine Perca-Produkte bieten.

Aber viele Kleinteile - auch bestimmte "Markenkleinteile" bekommst Du bei mir einen Tick günstiger - und bei einem Großen Rahmen ist sicherlich auch schnell die 5% Rabattstufe erreicht oder nochmehr!

Das meine ich übrigens mit Kompetenz des Fachhändlers - er sollte nicht nur Fachkompetenz, sondern auch Preiskompetenz haben - das dies geht beweisen doch *einige AB-Partner mit ihren Angeboten* - also ich stehe da nicht alleine und möchte hier auch nicht Schleichwerbung nur für mich machen!

Also - nicht nur zum Lebensmitteldiscounter oder die GROSSEN Onlineshop schielen - sondern auch die AB-Partner-Shop´s checken!

Wer die betreffende Seite noch nicht kennt - oben in der Navi-Leist unter Shop´s oder hier!


----------



## angelcalle (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

@Magic Moses: Glaubst Du denn, du bezahlst bei allen anderen Produkten für das tägliche Leben, nicht das Doppelte vom Einkaufspreis? Wenn Du wüßtest!
Wenn Dein Fachhändler allerdings das doppelte vom EK aus dem Katalog nimmt,dann ist er eindeutig zu TEUER. Den Preis nimmt fast keiner. Ich zumindest nicht! Allerdings bekommt ein Versender, natürlich ganz andere EK-Preise,weil er viel größere Mengen beim Hersteller abnimmt.
Aber ihr Kunden da draußen. Der Fachhändler ernährt davon seine Familie. Der Discounter  und Versender( Askari,Moritz usw. ) nur seine Aktionäre oder Gesellschafter!
Meine Meinung ist immer noch. Und das habe ich schon mehere Male geschrieben!
Auch der Fachhändler hat IMMER Sonderposten. Wenn man größere Mengen kauft,dann gibt es meißtens auch andere Preise.
Also bleibt eurem Händler treu.


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				Angelcalle schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ihr Kunden da draußen. Der Fachhändler ernährt davon seine Familie. Der Discounter und Versender( Askari,Moritz usw. ) nur seine Aktionäre oder Gesellschafter!
> Meine Meinung ist immer noch. Und das habe ich schon mehere Male geschrieben!
> Auch der Fachhändler hat IMMER Sonderposten. Wenn man größere Mengen kauft,dann gibt es meißtens auch andere Preise.
> Also bleibt eurem Händler treu.


Es gibt auch Fachhändler die versenden!

Insofern hoffe ich der Klammerhinweis sollte eine Differenzierung darstellen.
Ich z.B. habe weder Aktionäre noch Gesellschafter, aber eine Familie!

Ich denke das betrifft auch andere AB Partner mit ihren Shops.

Wollte ich hier nurmal klarstellen - denke auchnicht dass das so gemeint war?


----------



## angelcalle (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Ganz genau!!! Ich meine die Großen wie Schirmer und Co. Ich wollte keinen der Board-Mitglieder verurteilen. Um das mal klar zu stellen. 
Ansonsten gilt immer noch. Immer erst zum Fachhändler. So und jetzt ist Schluß im Bus, von mir zu diesem Thema.
Bis bald 
Calle
#h  #h  #h


----------



## Lenzibald (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Servus. Ich frage mich warum wegen dem Lidl so ein Theater gemacht wird. Wegen einem oder 2 Angeboten im Jahr die der hat geht sicher kein Anglerladen zugrunde. Ich hab mir beim Lidl mal 4 Ledtaschenlampen gekauft glaubt irgendwer das deswegen ein Elektrogeschäft Pleite geht, ist doch Schwachsinn. Bei uns gibts beim Hofer im Moment ein Anglerset um 16,90 was solls wenn die weg sind sinds weg. Eines muß man bedenken von dem Kram den der Lidl oder Hofer verkauft werden Wahrschweinlich viele Sets das Wasser niemals kennenlernen viele kaufens weils ein Angebot ist und dann liegts zuhause rum weils nie Fischen gehen. Viele sind einfach nur Kaufgeil beim Hofer hams Computer im Angbot gehabt und die Leute sind Schlange gestanden obwohl ne gleichwertige Maschine im Fachhandel zum teil billiger war.


----------



## Supporter (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Die Waage von Lidl,die ist Spitze,hat genau eine Bootsausfahrt gehalten :q Dann war salzwasser drin und jetzt Rost #v


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft und hat für den Kunden immer einen positiven Einfluss.
Ich wüßte nicht was mich daran stören sollte, dass die Angelgeschäfte mal etwas unter Druck geraten.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

@ThomasRö vbmenu_register("postmenu_390226", true);  : Bevor Du einen Fehler begehst, schau Dich auch noch woanders um. Ich predige es immer wieder, vor allem Kleinteile kriegt man zu Schnäppchenpreisen bei Askari (www.angelsport.de). Die hauseigenen Marken sind spottgünstig. Bei Wirbeln und so ist die Marke doch egal. Ansonsten würde ich auch nicht im Supermarkt Ruten etc. kaufen, Stuehle und so sind egal. Aber eins sollte man sich immer vor Augen halten: Später kauft man sich was Besseres, dann liegt das Alte rum! Kauft man gleich was Besseres...! Muß ja nicht gleich die Rute für 150 Euro sein. Vielleicht läßt sich auch Papa oder Mama überzeugen, etwas beizusteuern fürs neue Hobby? Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir aufgrund Deiner bestandenen Prüfung viele dicke Fische und sende Dir aus Deutschlands schönstem Mittelgebirge ein donnerndes Petri Heil! Ich hoffe bei Euch ist es wärmer - doch dafür sind wir härter!


----------



## Klaus-a. (25. August 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Hallo, zur Information und wieder gibt es Angelsachen bei Lidl ab 30.08.04.
http://www.lidl.de/de/index.nsf/pages/c.o.oow.20040830.index.ar21


----------



## just_a_placebo (25. August 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Auf der einen Seite regen sich die meisten Menschen (vorallem in D.) darüber auf, dass sie keinen Arbeitsplatz und wenig Geld haben und kaum ausgesprochen stürmen Sie in einen Megadiscount und werfen denen, die meiner unbedeutenden Meinung nach, sowieso schon viel zu viel Geld haben das bisschen was Sie haben noch in den Rachen.
Dass Sie damit Ihre eigene Situation langfristig damit nicht grad verbessern und sich die Spirale des Reichtums nur noch verschärft sieht irgend wie fast keiner...
Das ist nicht nur beim Angelbedarf so!

Lebensmittel, Möbel, und alles andere auch!

Wie kann man nur so asozial sein???
Ja, ich finde das Wort ist äußerst passend!!!

Meiner Meinung nach geht es den Menschen echt noch nicht schlecht genug...

Ein Beispiel ist auch die fertigung von Waren in Billiglohnländern um die dann zB auf dem deutschen Markt für ein vielfaches der Material und Produktionskosten zu verscheuern nur um noch mehr Geld zu haben!
Das ist halt menschlich ;]

Ich will mich da auch nicht 100% ausschließen, hab mir ja selbst ne Technium made in Malaysia gekauft, aber so kann das doch nicht für immer bleiben, oder?

DerAngelshop kann selbst auch nicht all zu viel für seine teuren Produkte, denn die Produzenten geben den Preis an!
Und eine Stückzahl abzunehmen die einen so günstigen Preis breingt ist glaube für keinen Händler wirtschaftlich tragbar.

Es gibt ja Menschen die beten zu Gott um das zu ändern, oder Spenden Gelder an Hilfsorganisationen (was ich nicht prinzipiell verurteilen möchte), aber jeder Mensch kann sein Leben so gestallten wie er es für richtig hält!
Und je mehr das machen um so höher ist die Warscheinlichkeit, das andere mitmachen und es zur normalität wird.

Sorry, der Post von mir ist vielleicht bissl ausgeartet, aber das musste ich mal loswerden!


----------



## chinook (25. August 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Beispiel ist auch die fertigung von Waren in Billiglohnländern um die dann zB auf dem deutschen Markt [...]


 
 Und was glaubst Du, wo ein grossteil der "renomierten" Hersteller fertigen laesst?

 Es ist so wie es ist. Produkte werden da hergestellt, wo es am guenstigesten ist. Produkte werden so vertrieben, das der Profit maximal ist. Wer es nicht schafft, sich an diese Veraenderungen anzupassen, der stirbt eben aus. Das war noch nie anders, das wird in dieser Wirtschaftsform auch nie anders sein. Ich kann daran nichts schlechtes erkennen, so kann ich doch heute Produkte deutlich guenstiger einkaufen als vor noch wenigen Jahren und das bei immer steigender Produktqualitaet. (In der Masse natuerlich. Im Spitzensegment wirken sich andere Effekte aus.).

 Ich jedenfalls bin froh, bei vielen Sachen nicht mehr auf den sogenannten "Fachhandel" ausgeliefert bin, sondern mich schnell und hervorragend z.B. im Internet informieren kann. Kaufen kann ich dann dort, wo es am guenstigsten ist.

 Darueber hinaus ist es mir persoenlich auch egal, ob nun der "Fachhaendler" vor Ort seinen Lebensstandard sichert - oder eine Mittelstandsfamilie in Vietnam.

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## ug7t (25. August 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				Klaus-a. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, zur Information und wieder gibt es Angelsachen bei Lidl ab 30.08.04.
> http://www.lidl.de/de/index.nsf/pages/c.o.oow.20040830.index.ar21


Und Penny hat hier auch noch ne Komplettrute ab dem 30.08. Auf dem Plakat stand noch knapp 17 Euro, laut Internet gibts die jetzt aber für 14,95.

Einen großen Run erwarte ich nicht auf die Dinger, letzte Woche lagen hier bei Lidl immer noch Komplettangeln vom letzten mal rum. Die Filiale war zwar auch erst leergekauft, nach ein paar Tagen kamen aber einige Artikel neu. Die lagen dann fast wie Blei in den Regalen.

gruß,
ug7t


----------



## hsobolewski (25. August 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

"Die hauseigenen Marken sind spottgünstig. Bei Wirbeln und so ist die Marke doch egal."
Und gerade hier liegen die extrem gewaltigen Unterschiede. Bei den kleinteilen. Meint da wer das es keinen Unterschiedgibt wenn man 10St. Wirbel für 45 cent kauft oder der andere kostet 1,45€ ? Oder bei den Schnüren. JA ich weis viele der namhaften Schnuranbietern hat den Markt gewaltig kaputt gemacht mit ihren Lügengeschichten. Nur kann man einfach keine sehr gute Schnur billiger Verkaufen wie das Rohprodukt kostet. Und so kann man alles noch weiter treiben. In der Regen gehört Askari nicht gerade zu denen die ich Kleinteile abkaufen würde. Wer so viel Schrott verkauft wie dieser Versender soll sich gutkläubigere Kunden Suchen.


----------



## Klaus-a. (25. August 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				ug7t schrieb:
			
		

> Und Penny hat hier auch noch ne Komplettrute ab dem 30.08. Auf dem Plakat stand noch knapp 17 Euro, laut Internet gibts die jetzt aber für 14,95.
> 
> Einen großen Run erwarte ich nicht auf die Dinger, letzte Woche lagen hier bei Lidl immer noch Komplettangeln vom letzten mal rum. Die Filiale war zwar auch erst leergekauft, nach ein paar Tagen kamen aber einige Artikel neu. Die lagen dann fast wie Blei in den Regalen.
> 
> ...




Bei uns gab es auch noch sehr lange die Angebote vom  letzten mal, mal sehen wie lange die jetzt hier wieder als Ladenhüter rum liegen.


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (25. August 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

@all...
 ... Geiz ist geil???? - Qualität ist geiler!!!! und die kostest nun mal mehr, egal ob in China, Deutschland oder auf´m Mond gefertigt!
"Billig ist teuer"

Petri... Alsterboje


----------



## Die Gummitanke (25. August 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Wir freuen uns schon wieder über das neue Angebot bei lidl, warum ???
Jeder, der diese Frage hat, kann sich bei uns im Angelfachgeschäft davon überzeugen das es Qualität auch heute noch zu günstigen Preisen gibt.
"Gottseidank müssen wir diesen Schrott nicht zu diesen Preisen an den Mann bringen" !! Der Preis ist nur eine Seite des "Verkaufs".

"Der kleine Angelladen in Hamburg"

Thomas Kubiak OHG
Mühlendamm 2

22087 Hamburg
Tel.: 040-254 90 242
Fax: 040 - 253 17 644

natürlich auch im www unter www.thomaskubiak.de

Damit das Angeln wieder Spaß macht

Euer Team von Thomas Kubiak


----------



## Klaus-a. (26. August 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Oder guckst du hier.................................................................
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=35171


----------



## Raisingwulf (26. August 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*

Hallo Boardies,
finde das Thema wirklich super - hier wird wirklich kontrovers diskutiert. Da wird der Fachhändler runtergemacht - der verdient sowieso zuviel - der Versender liefert nur Schrott - gibt´s alles im Internet viel billiger - bin mit meinem Fachhändler sehr zufrieden, beste Erfahrung mit Versandhändlern, im Internet bestens bedient worden.
Das Angebot vom Discounter Lidl war und ist für unsere Branche gut! Wieso? Weil die Discounter erkannt haben das Angeln ein Breitensport wird, wie in unseren Nachbarländern. Nur ist der Zugang zu diesem Hobby in Deutschland noch sehr stark reglementiert, Lehrgänge mit bis zu 1.600 möglichen Prüfungsfragen in Bayern als Spitze, in Holland, Italien, Frankreich und allen umliegenden europäischen Staaten lacht man sich kaputt über unsere Regelungen. Da geht der Opa mit dem Enkel angeln, ohne das der Opa noch dessen Sohn noch dessen Sohn irgendeine staatliche Fischerprüfung absolvieren mußten. Dort ist angeln Volkssport, genauso wie in den USA dort und in Europa werden Multimilliarden € Umsätze gemacht. Nicht hier in Deutschland wo sich ca. 3.500 Angelgerätefachhändler um 300 Millonen Gesamtumsatz streiten, bedeutet im Schnitt pro Händler 85.714,29 € Umsatz bei durchschnittlich 6 % betrieblichem Rohertrag sind das 5.142,86 € Reingewinn am Jahresende. Und da gibt es ein paar größere und viele kleine. Die größeren halten viel Ware und Personal sowie ansprechende Räumlichkeiten vor, die kleineren versuchen das irgendwie zu kompensieren, aber beide kommen beim annähernd gleichen Betriebswirtschaftlichen Ergebnis raus. Für beide kann es nur besser werden wenn Angeln Breiten- oder Volkssport wird. Dafür sollte man den Discountern danken, denn der einmal infizierte wird sicher den Weg ins Fachgeschäft finden.
Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung! Nachdem im Juli Lidl das Angebot hatte, hatte ich bei mir im Fachgeschäft alleine 10 fast schon der Verzweifelung nahe Eltern mit Ihren Junganglern in Spee, welche mit dem Zeug überhaupt nicht zurechtkamen, in meiner Filliale in Thüringen waren es über 25 nach Aussage der Filliale. Ich möchte aber auch nicht wissen wieviele Jungangler in Spee nach der Erfahrung mit der Ausrüstung angeln als uncool einstufen.

mfg
Raisingwulf


----------



## HD4ever (26. August 2004)

*AW: Angelgerät bei Lidl........*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen was das ist aber ich halte von "Set" überhaupt nichts! Qualität kostet leider Geld und da kann Lidl auch nichts dran ändern.


 sehe ich genauso!!!!!
 Taug meiner Meinung nach noch nich mal fürn Forellensee .....  #d
 dann schon lieber bei nem Versand bestellen ... meist billiger als im Laden, aber bessere Qualität !!!   #g


----------

